# Royal Holiday Clubs: Combining Multiple Points Ownerships



## RonaldCol (Dec 10, 2005)

I recall other Tuggers who own Royal Holiday Club Resorts (RHC) were successful in having the developers combine multiple points ownerships. For example, this meant that if one owned a 10,000 points ownership and a second 15,000 ownership, then those two could be combined into one 25,000 points ownership.

My questions is how is the different due dates on these ownerships handled? The 10,000 points ownership could expire in year 2020 and the 25,000 points ownership expire in 2025. 

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Spence (Dec 11, 2005)

Wish I had an answer for you.  My accounts have been combined, I can see that online, but I have yet to receive any paperwork that shows me the new 'unified' account with its new expiration date.  Might they do a weighted average, I don't know yet.


----------



## RonaldCol (Dec 12, 2005)

*Keep Me Posted ...*



			
				Spence said:
			
		

> Wish I had an answer for you.  My accounts have been combined, I can see that online, but I have yet to receive any paperwork that shows me the new 'unified' account with its new expiration date.  Might they do a weighted average, I don't know yet.



Please keep me posted on your developments since I'm collecting information from everywhere in regards to how RHC runs it's operations.


----------



## danmac156 (Dec 30, 2005)

*Combining Contracts*

I just combined two contracts, one for 20 years and the other for 25 years. I was originally told the new contract would be for 25 years.   Unfortunately I have been told via phone with RHC that the new contract will be for 20 years.

I have no idea what the logic is but I only paid $3,000 for 70K points so all is good.


----------



## RonaldCol (Dec 30, 2005)

danmac156 said:
			
		

> I just combined two contracts, one for 20 years and the other for 25 years. I was originally told the new contract would be for 25 years.   Unfortunately I have been told via phone with RHC that the new contract will be for 20 years.
> 
> I have no idea what the logic is but I only paid $3,000 for 70K points so all is good.



On the surface it appears as if you got the bad end of the combined two contracts, i.e. the combined contracts resulted in the shorter termed contract taking precedence.

This may not be as bad as it appears. If one doesn't want to continue to pay m/f for the duration of the contract, then getting a shorter term contract, asking for combining, will result in a shorter term contract. 

Interesting strategy. One should get this type of combination in writing from RHC since one doesn't want to go about this expecting this outcome and it doesn't happen.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 4, 2006)

Well, I have been waiting since last April for my 2 contracts to be combined.  Finally, they did it as of 12/19/05.  My special assessment for the new, 25,000 point week was $315 (I don't remember if that is any different from what it was when they were two separate weeks).  

As usual, I got misinformation from them over the phone.  They told me that I now have another 25,000 points available for 2006, even though I had used mine to book New York when they were two separate accounts.  They also told me that the combining of the interests starts the 30-year clock running again, and that my membership is now good through December 19, 2035.

Checked online a few minutes ago, and it is showing that I have no points available for 2006 (which is what I should have been told, since I had already used my points).  So, I suspect that the information regarding my expiration year was wrong, as well.

But the good news is that the interests were finally combined, and it only took 8 months, and 3 payments of annual fees for 2005!


----------



## Spence (Jan 4, 2006)

I still don't have an answer....
Todays request for confirmation paperwork and query resulted in being told that I had 20 year left on my membership because that is what the "original" membership was.  I don't have all my purchase paperwork for all the accounts but the ones I do have show all of them past 2026.  Oh well, I'm not going to worry about it too much.

I accumulated all my points from last year and they showed as available but my points for HC for 2006 showed 0!  I emailed to both _service_ and _ecenter_ @royal-holiday and didn't get an answer but the next day the right total showed for 2006.

Boy are they hard to deal with!


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 4, 2006)

*I can't figure them out either, but have 3 ressies in NYC and one in Paris for this year  *


----------



## Hoc (Jan 4, 2006)

JoeMid said:
			
		

> *I can't figure them out either, but have 3 ressies in NYC and one in Paris for this year  *



Pretty good track record!  Shhhh!


----------



## danmac156 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Update on Combining Memberships*

Now I have also been told combing memberships starts the clock all over at 30 years.I have asked for a written confirmation of the new contract and will let everyone know if it comes. On a positive note I just received a email confirmation for a reservation I made a few weeks ago. That is comforting.

I never had an email replied to. My online account shows $$ due when I have paid everything for next year. When I call the RHC rep can see I am paid up on their system.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 6, 2006)

danmac156 said:
			
		

> I have asked for a written confirmation of the new contract and will let everyone know if it comes.



Don't hold your breath.  I'm still waiting for written confirmation of a single reservation.  Have never seen one, despite 3 years of trips.


----------



## Whirl (Jan 6, 2006)

Hoc said:
			
		

> Don't hold your breath.  I'm still waiting for written confirmation of a single reservation.  Have never seen one, despite 3 years of trips.



That is so strange...I have written and/or email confirmation on every reservation I have made since 1999! I would be a crazy person if I didn't have some sort of confirm in my hand!

Cheryl


----------



## Hoc (Jan 6, 2006)

Whirl said:
			
		

> I would be a crazy person if I didn't have some sort of confirm in my hand!



Well, the choice is, after asking 8 or 9 times and being promised the confirmation each time but not getting it, I can either go or not go.  Getting the confirmation isn't an option.


----------



## MaryH (Jan 7, 2006)

Hoc,

Are you able to access each account online?  If not, ask RHC for the member # of each contract.

I think I never received the confirmation for the London 2 Hyde Park Square since it was probably mailed to the previous owner of the contract considering the reservation was still under their name when I showed up at 2 Hyde Park Square 4 months later.

Also when I got the member # of my 5 contracts, I found a lot of spelling and other mistakes in my address and telephone numbers.  Also they did not have my e-mail on some of the accounts.   If they entered your address wrong, it may go into postal limbo...  If you have your member # for each contract, you can update your contacts...

My last contract finally completed transfer end of Dec after 5 months since RHC "lost" the transfer papers for that for a while.  I had send back to David the signed unification paperwork he send me around mid-Dec the same day but they misplaced that one too and we had to refax it...

It sometimes takes me 3-4 phone calls to get David on the phone and that is keeping in mind he typically works during 8-4 or 9-5 EST during the week only but since he knows the issues with my accounts, it was easier or me to wait to talk to him then spent 15 minutes explaining it to another rep.  

I am hoping that David would be successful in keeping his promise to only charging me the combined M/F and combined SA rather than the individual ones despite the fact that the reunification might not be finished mid-Jan.  With 90K versus 30K and 4x15K, there is significant differences.  But considering their admin snuffu held up the transfer, it is only fair...


----------



## Hoc (Jan 8, 2006)

MaryH said:
			
		

> Hoc,
> 
> Are you able to access each account online?  If not, ask RHC for the member # of each contract.



As of a week ago, I had only one account, and I was finally able to access it online for the first time in 3 years.  It clearly shows my reservations at the Affinia Dumont for next May 14, but you can't pull up a confirmation certificate.

I last called on Wednesday, and was promised that confirmation certs. would be faxed to me immediately.  But, alas, again none has shown up.


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 8, 2006)

Hoc said:
			
		

> As of a week ago, I had only one account, and I was finally able to access it online for the first time in 3 years. It clearly shows my reservations at the Affinia Dumont for next May 14, but you can't pull up a confirmation certificate. I last called on Wednesday, and was promised that confirmation certs. would be faxed to me immediately. But, alas, again none has shown up.


*I can only download confirmation certificates on the reservations I have made online, the ones I made on the telephone do not give me the option of downloading them, I've asked for confirmations by email and told "sure" but have yet to receive them.....*


----------



## MaryH (Jan 8, 2006)

Hoc said:
			
		

> As of a week ago, I had only one account, and I was finally able to access it online for the first time in 3 years.  It clearly shows my reservations at the Affinia Dumont for next May 14, but you can't pull up a confirmation certificate.
> 
> I last called on Wednesday, and was promised that confirmation certs. would be faxed to me immediately.  But, alas, again none has shown up.



Hoc, 

I does not hurt to check your details on your online account.  I found mistakes on 4 of my 5 accounts..  Yes, I have never received confirmation either except an e-mail from David but thought after the incident at 2 Hyde Park where the reservation was still under the older owners name that it might have been sent there instead.

BTW, did you have to pay 2 M/F and 2 S/A for 2006 or just the combined one?


----------



## Hoc (Jan 9, 2006)

MaryH said:
			
		

> BTW, did you have to pay 2 M/F and 2 S/A for 2006 or just the combined one?



I actually had to pay 3 M/F for 2005 (administrative screwups, but they would not let me combine my units unless I paid a third M/F), then I had to pay 2 M/fs for 2006 because it took 8 months to combine the two, and the Affinia Dumont for May '06 came up in November, a month before the consolidation.  So I had to pay 2 fees then or I could not make the reservation.

I don't know what the S/A was for a 25,000 point interest, but I paid $315 for my combined unit on January 6, 2006, which was the same amount as I had been billed for my 10,000 point ($140) and 15,000-point ($175) units in 2005.  So, I suspect that I paid 2 S/As, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## RonaldCol (Jan 9, 2006)

*Complexity of Timeshares Reflected in Lack of Employee Knowledge*

I reread these posts and mused to myself: if we as owners of resale timeshares are trying to figure out how timesharing works and are having difficulties, you can only imagine how a poorly run resort system such as RHC can have so many problems in their accounting, in their billing, in their employee training, ad absurdum. It's amazing that a system like RCI or II can operate as well as they do. I'm writing about management of weeks and/or points, not how well the corporate mentality treats their constituents.


----------



## MaryH (Jan 10, 2006)

Hoc said:
			
		

> I actually had to pay 3 M/F for 2005 (administrative screwups, but they would not let me combine my units unless I paid a third M/F), then I had to pay 2 M/fs for 2006 because it took 8 months to combine the two, and the Affinia Dumont for May '06 came up in November, a month before the consolidation.  So I had to pay 2 fees then or I could not make the reservation.
> 
> I don't know what the S/A was for a 25,000 point interest, but I paid $315 for my combined unit on January 6, 2006, which was the same amount as I had been billed for my 10,000 point ($140) and 15,000-point ($175) units in 2005.  So, I suspect that I paid 2 S/As, but I don't know for sure.



Hoc, 

If your special assessment was $315, then it is the cost of individual contracts.  The listing for SA on my 30K was $240.  Not sure the fact that you used your points as 2 lots influence it or not since you are suppose to pay SA before using the points.

I am keeping my fingers crossed that I would be charged with the combined M/F and SA rather than individual ones.  Will update when I know what is happening.. But at least all the contracts are in our name (after 2-6 months)  and the reunification process has started...


----------



## RonaldCol (Jan 10, 2006)

danmac156 said:
			
		

> Now I have also been told combing memberships starts the clock all over at 30 years.I have asked for a written confirmation of the new contract and will let everyone know if it comes. On a positive note I just received a email confirmation for a reservation I made a few weeks ago. That is comforting.
> 
> I never had an email replied to. My online account shows $$ due when I have paid everything for next year. When I call the RHC rep can see I am paid up on their system.



If what you write is correct, i.e. combining two different length contracts result in a combined account with a 30 year life, then a strategy could be devised another way ...

1. Buy a 1 year 100,000 point ownership at a real cheap price.
2. Buy a  30 year 1,000 point ownership at a real cheap price.
3. Combine the two, and you have a 101,000 point ownership for 30 years at a real cheap price, and I mean a REAL CHEAP PRICE.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 10, 2006)

RonaldCol said:
			
		

> If what you write is correct ...



Just realize that their administrative inefficiencies will result in some people getting this kind of benefit, while others won't, regardless of what it should be.  Don't count on any kind of extension, but if you get it, well, great!


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 10, 2006)

*I don't have paperwork confirmation on my unification, although I see the unified points online. On the telephone they said that 20 years was what was left on my "original" contract (all bought resale) so that's what they say I have left on the unified contract. Several of my contracts were good out 25-26 years, with 20 years being the oldest, so how do they determine which one is/was "original." I don't believe the clock reset scenario, I think a weighted average of the contracts is what it should be, like Spence says above. Their admin is hosed.*


----------



## RonaldCol (Jan 10, 2006)

*The Onset of the Internet and It's Ramification ...*



			
				JoeMid said:
			
		

> *I don't have paperwork confirmation on my unification, although I see the unified points online. On the telephone they said that 20 years was what was left on my "original" contract (all bought resale) so that's what they say I have left on the unified contract. Several of my contracts were good out 25-26 years, with 20 years being the oldest, so how do they determine which one is/was "original." I don't believe the clock reset scenario, I think a weighted average of the contracts is what it should be, like Spence says above. Their admin is hosed.*



I don't think this particular company is hosed, but rather the whole industry is hosed. The problem that besets RHC is they don't have the brain power to figure out which end is up. With RCI and II, they at least have the cash flow, and the captive market, to hose first.

What we're seeing is something remarkable. One of the upsides to the internet is it gives the little guy some platform, some magnified role, that did not exist prior to the internet.

The timeshare industry operated in a clandestine, lie-to-your-face model. Let's mark up the units and pump them up, using whatever bald-faced lies we can conjure up. 

The internet and websites  created forums for discussion and exchange of information. What? The Salesman told you that? He promised what? He gave you what bennies? I never heard that. I never got that. I never saw that.

Now we little guys are sitting around in front of our pcs swapping information and getting back to the big guys and confronting them with their own realities, or rather, their own deceptions.

In the process of doing so we figure out unique combinations, permutations, these big guys never thought could be possible.

Prior to the internet, how many people owned more than five timeshares? Not too many. Prior to the internet, how many people thought of combining multiple ownerships by common deed, etc., etc? Not too many. Prior to the internet, how many UDI owners figured out ways to leverage their values? Not too many. Prior to the internet, did you go on fewer vacations?

Yes, the whole timeshare industry is at a fractal bifurcation point. Something is going to give, all because the equalizing effect of the internet for us little guys.


----------



## danmac156 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Unification*



			
				JoeMid said:
			
		

> *I don't have paperwork confirmation on my unification, although I see the unified points online. On the telephone they said that 20 years was what was left on my "original" contract (all bought resale) so that's what they say I have left on the unified contract. Several of my contracts were good out 25-26 years, with 20 years being the oldest, so how do they determine which one is/was "original." I don't believe the clock reset scenario, I think a weighted average of the contracts is what it should be, like Spence says above. Their admin is hosed.*



I suspect the reset of the clock back to 30 years would apply to someone buying additional points from Royal Holiday. Thats what they tell you when you are sitting in a sales presentation. A weighted average would be fair and make sense, but this is Royal Holiday. Having dealt with all the frustrations I am still thrilled with the deals I got and the places I am going this year. Ixtapa in April and Puerto Vallarta in June. Just landed round trip airfare from Seattle to PV for $279 in June. What a cheap trip.


----------



## Blondie (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow- great fare. I also like PV and we head there next month to the Westin. I like that RHC has several popular properties there and when I retire I plan to use them in conjunction to my Westin week for an extended stay.


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 18, 2006)

*Got a letter yesterday from RHC saying listing my original accounts and giving me a unified contract number, but NO mention of new expiration date.*


----------



## RonaldCol (Jan 18, 2006)

JoeMid said:
			
		

> *Got a letter yesterday from RHC saying listing my original accounts and giving me a unified contract number, but NO mention of new expiration date.*



OMG, it's an infinite length contract! No more due dates!


----------



## danmac156 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Unified Contact Length, Best Guess*

I have talked to 6 different people at RHC trying to verify the length of my unified contracts. The last 4 times I called, the answer was "the clock is reset at 30 years." Perhaps the benefit to RH is having us on the hook for maintenance fees for a longer period. The only difference I was told is my membership is a Royal vice Platinum after unification. I don't have a clue what this means in terms of benefits. 
I combined a 30K & 40K membership.

I saw the unification form but it does not specify a contract length. 

By the way my online account shows $$ due when I have paid everything. I am able to make reservations by phone but not online because of the balance due showing. I have found the RH reps to be very helpful and even honest, admitting to me the administrative / computer side of the company is screwed up.   It seems the reps we talk to can update anything except issues of money. I was told this is done by a separate office and all they can do is send update requests as has been done on my account.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 21, 2006)

*RHC Memberships*

Dan,

I haven't heard of a Royal vice Platinum membership.

However, here are their membership levels according to the RHC website RHC Memberships 


Richard


----------



## danmac156 (Mar 12, 2006)

*RHC Unification, New Rules???*

I appears RH may have added some new disturbing rules to unifying accounts, namely forcing you to buy 5K points from them to unify contracts. I received this email from someone trying to unify only two accounts:

I was told that if I bought a 2nd membership and paid the transfer fee

($350) to put it into my name that I would still not be able to use the 2 memberships together. The add'l step that he said I must do to use them together is that I must purchase an add'l 5000 hc (hc = holiday credits =points) from RHC. This would combine the annual points from both memberships and add 5000 additional per year. I mentioned that I would just use the memberships separately for making reservations and he indicated that this would not be possible.

This does not really make sense in my opinion. If I own the 2 accounts then why couldn't I just split my reservations among the 2 accounts based on the points in each. He held steadfast and said that I would not be able to do that. I asked to see the documentation from RHC which specified how I could "unify" 2 separate accounts and he waffled on that. I am kinda stuck now until I can get better answers.  I think that RHC has limitations on how the points can be used together (if at all) ... make have to keep reservations separate from the 2 memberships. Any help that your contact can offer to get to the "real" truth is appreciated.

*If the above is true this is not good news for anyone buying smaller contracts and seeking to unify them. So now the search for "what is reality" with unification. Is there anyone else out there in the middle of unification that can shed some light?  What does RHC charge for a 5K membership? *


----------



## Hoc (Mar 12, 2006)

danmac156 said:
			
		

> If the above is true this is not good news for anyone buying smaller contracts and seeking to unify them.



What makes you think that the above is true?  We can never get accurate answers from most of the RHC reps.  They always seem to say whatever they feel, regardless of what the facts are.  So, why would this one time be any different?  Call back and try a different rep.


----------



## danmac156 (Mar 13, 2006)

Just something to watch out for. I called and talked to two different reps who were not aware of having to but 5K points from RH to unify memberships. It sounds like something a salesman would tell somebody.

I did however confirm today that my 20 & 25 year contracts after being combined, expire in 20 years. I was originally told my new contract would be for 25 years.   

You can have a rep look at your expiration date and tell you what it is.
Yet another factor to consider is they may take the shorter of your contract terms to decide the new expiration date.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Mar 13, 2006)

*5K membership*

My 25,000 points cost around $18,000 ("development") so I would imagine that 5000 would be around $3,600.

I was called up by RHC about 3 or 4 months ago, after I made a complaint, and they wanted to upsell me (can you believe it) those 5000 points - if memory serves it was about $3,200 they wanted. Still too much money.
Of course I did NOT buy.

I can provide RHC representative email addresses?
(Am I allowed to say that? please edit if not)


----------



## Hoc (Mar 13, 2006)

royalholidayclubbed said:
			
		

> I would imagine that 5000 would be around $3,600.



That is outrageous, especially considering that many of us got 15,000-25,000 points resale for about $150-$500.

Really.  Don't accept the word of the first RHC rep who tells you something you don't like.  They are usually wrong, often making it up as they go, and they have an amazing ability to talk out of holes other than their mouth.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 14, 2006)

danmac156 said:
			
		

> I appears RH may have added some new disturbing rules to unifying accounts, namely forcing you to buy 5K points from them to unify contracts. I received this email from someone trying to unify only two accounts:
> 
> I was told that if I bought a 2nd membership and paid the transfer fee
> 
> ...



Hi danmac156,

I was also told that about the requirement to purchase 5000 points if I wanted to unify 5 contracts for 90K around end of Jan.  I was not pleased since I had been told Augst-Dec/Jan that it was possible and then be told that they would only unify up to 3 contracts without the purchase of the 5k.  On the principle of it I would not do it since I asked before I purchase the last 2 contracts to go from my desired 60K to 90K.  This is especially the case since I own RHC with my sister and we could have owned it separately but was hoping to take advantage of her turning 50 this year...  But considering that my form has been in and then been told it cannot be done, I would only believe something with RHC when I see the proof...

BTW, have you unified any contract before?  If so, maybe  there is a limit of 3 contract unified.   PM me if you want to compare reps...


----------



## MaryH (Mar 14, 2006)

p.s. I have a new unification in for 3 contracts about mid-Feb and have not heard anything about it yet..


----------



## prasadv1 (Mar 15, 2006)

I went to a rhc timeshare presentation at bahamas.
As per sales rep they are going to demolish the exhisting WYNDHAM NASSAU RESORT & CRYSTAL PALACE CASINO
and construct a new timeshare called BAHAMAR.
The sales rep has offered to combine all my RHC accounts, if i buy 5000 points from her new timeshare at the cost of $5000. I said no. She offered me free airfare to europe and a free companion ticket in US. She said all the customer service for this RHC membership will be at BAHAMAS and will be answered by staff in bahamas not from mexico city.I still said no. then she offered me for 7000 dollors ,in addition to 5000 points, RHC will give me back the money back, at developer's price for all my points at the expiration time of all my points or extend them for another 30 years.
I said no and told that i can get the unification  done by RHC. 
Now i am not sure.
Why can not  rhc have correct information made avilable to all members regarding this unification process.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 15, 2006)

prasadv1 said:
			
		

> Why can not  rhc have correct information made avilable to all members regarding this unification process.



Because buying 3 contracts for $150-$200 each, and unifying them so that you get a 50,000-point annual contract for about $600+fees is much less profitable than buying a 50,000-point annual contract for $30,000+.  And they want to make a profit, so they will not want to publicize the ability to unify the contracts, and they will tacitly approve of any misinformation that discourages it.


----------



## danmac156 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hoc said:
			
		

> Because buying 3 contracts for $150-$200 each, and unifying them so that you get a 50,000-point annual contract for about $600+fees is much less profitable than buying a 50,000-point annual contract for $30,000+.  And they want to make a profit, so they will not want to publicize the ability to unify the contracts, and they will tacitly approve of any misinformation that discourages it.



Unification also lowers maintenance fee income. I would not be surprised to see them start charging for unification. I want to add points myself but am going to wait and see what RHC is up to.


----------



## danmac156 (Mar 16, 2006)

*New Rules for RHC Unification, CAUTION*

There are two contacts that seem to know what they are doing regarding Unification. I talked to one of them today. I think what he told me is as realiable as you can get at RH.

The new rules are:
Only three contracts and be unified without purchasing points from RHC. 

There is no charge except for the $350 transfer fee paid for each membership transfer.

If at any time you want to add more contracts beyond three, you will have to buy 5000 points from RHC. How much I asked. The reply is I would have to contact the sales department. My best guess is the cost would be $5000 or more. NOT WORTH IT!!


----------



## JoeMid (Mar 16, 2006)

Guess I got in 'under the wire' in unifying my seven contracts last October.  Also got an email saying that the new contract was good for 30 years from the date of unification.


----------



## Spence (Mar 16, 2006)

But the phone CSA still says it's from the date of the 'original' contract whatever that means.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Mar 16, 2006)

prasadv1 said:
			
		

> I went to a rhc timeshare presentation at bahamas.....................................I still said no. then she offered me for 7000 dollors ,in addition to 5000 points, RHC will give me back the money back, at developer's price for all my points at the expiration time of all my points or extend them for another 30 years.
> I said no and told that i can get the unification  done by RHC.
> Now i am not sure.
> Why can not  rhc have correct information made avilable to all members regarding this unification process.



Please note that I was offered something similar in Acapulco: an RHC upgrade and I would be given a voucher for $15.000 - financially it more or less made sense. But 5 years later I still do not have the coupon and they have changed the bond company without informing me - I had to ask for the information. So please BEWARE and let other know of this "operation" or "sales tactic".

I do not know if it is BAD intention or simply just BAD administration a and operation but it has got to the point now that I do not care. . . . and when I see so many RHC points bargains I wonder why so many people are selling? and that sets off alarm bells to me.

As Mr Gresham said (please see other post) "bad money drives out the good" which means that what often enters circulation and is touted as "of value" is what people don´t want !!!
ie. RHC points
 . . but for me the worst is, it doesn´t have to be that way.
Poor CRM just makes me sad !


----------



## danmac156 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: RHC Unification, New Rules???*



			
				danmac156 said:
			
		

> I appears RH may have added some new disturbing rules to unifying accounts, namely forcing you to buy 5K points from them to unify contracts. I received this email from someone trying to unify only two accounts:
> 
> I was told that if I bought a 2nd membership and paid the transfer fee
> 
> ...


----------



## MaryH (May 1, 2006)

*Re: RHC Unification, New Rules???*

My 5 contracts are finally unified   I got this year's 90K points by paying the unified 90K M/Fs.  Since I transferred 56K from last year to this year, it is determined that I can only carry over 20% to next year so I have 85K-18K = 67K to spend before end of the year  

As to duration, I had one agent telling me to 2027 (oldest contract 1997) and another tell me that it starts this year for 30 years and she did check and sent me an e-mail to that effect so we will see...


----------



## Blondie (May 1, 2006)

Good for you!


----------



## danmac156 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: RHC Unification, New Rules???*



			
				MaryH said:
			
		

> My 5 contracts are finally unified   I got this year's 90K points by paying the unified 90K M/Fs.  Since I transferred 56K from last year to this year, it is determined that I can only carry over 20% to next year so I have 85K-18K = 67K to spend before end of the year
> 
> As to duration, I had one agent telling me to 2027 (oldest contract 1997) and another tell me that it starts this year for 30 years and she did check and sent me an e-mail to that effect so we will see...



Congratulations! As to duration after unification, RHC is using the contract with the LEAST time remaining. If you get a longer contract then count yourself lucky. RHC will offer to extend your contract to 30 years but at the cost of buying 5K points for $6,000.  I would never do it and don't trust anything coming out of the sales department!!


----------

